

Show HN: Find the best book prices across online stores in India - kaipakartik
http://www.kbooksearch.com/
This weekend I just sat down and coded away. This is the result.
I have tried to make it as fast and clean as possible.
Have a look
======
zerop
Looks very nice and useful app. Thanks for sharing. Suggestion: An auto-
suggest while you search would add lot of values.

------
govilh
Very useful.. and it's pretty quick as well.. Nice work.. All the Best !!

------
kaipakartik
Thanks :) Let me try adding auto suggest.

~~~
zerop
I think you are on Google app engine. You can add a python service for auto-
suggest, an example here:
[http://www.sarathlakshman.com/2011/03/03/implementing-
autoco...](http://www.sarathlakshman.com/2011/03/03/implementing-autocomplete-
with-trie-data-structure/)

